
California’s ‘Fair Pay’ Act Harms Women, Men, and Businesses (but Not Lawyers) - Bostonian
http://www.nationalreview.com/article/425260/california-fair-pay-act
======
hwstar
I have to disagree.

While we are at it, let's hope that Governor Brown also signs AB 1017
preventing employers from asking for salary history, and AB 465 preventing
employers from requiring employees enter into binding arbitration.

Employers have too much power in the US, and the playing field needs to be
leveled.

